# I passed Hyatt right of first refusal



## optimist (Jan 22, 2009)

This forum has been such an incredible source of information to me and helped me avoid many potential pitfalls. I wanted to share my info because once in a while I read posts about Hyatt's ROFR.  
I bought a 2200 point week 7 at the Hyatt Beach House from ebay for $14,000. That was in Sept. I Passed ROFR sometime at the beginning of December and got my deed about a week ago. I am still waiting for Hyatt to change the membership over to my name.  

This all came about because we visited Coconut Plantation this past summer. We sat in on a presentation and signed an agreement to buy a 1400 point summer week (strangely enough for $14,000!!).  I knew at the time that resales would be cheaper but the salesperson convinced me that the hotel points were worth the difference. I came home, figured out that the points would buy me,  at MOST, two nights at a luxury hotel.  Then I searched resales and found TUG and realized I had not only overpaid but that 1400 points wouldn't get me much within Hyatt. I quickly contacted them and rescinded.

From TUG I found out that Hyatt was a good purchase, that ebay was a good place to get a deal, that I should ask for my own closing company, and that JRA services was a reliable company, and that i should buy title insurance. 
Thank you all for sharing everything you know and helping others!


----------



## The Conch Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Sounds like you know what your doing plus you'll get to really enjoy Hyatt Vacation Clubs!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 22, 2009)

*Good for you!*

I am glad you are happy with your purchase!

You did make somebody very happy by buying Hyatt from them for such a good price! They are worth a lot less now on ebay. But win win for everyone as long as you are pleased with your efforts...


----------



## optimist (Jan 22, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I am glad you are happy with your purchase!
> 
> You did make somebody very happy by buying Hyatt from them for such a good price! They are worth a lot less now on ebay. But win win for everyone as long as you are pleased with your efforts...



Do you think they are worth a lot less? I have been keeping an eye on ebay and the last 2200 point that sold around a month ago went for just under 14K so not any different than I paid.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 22, 2009)

optimist said:


> This forum has been such an incredible source of information to me and helped me avoid many potential pitfalls. I wanted to share my info because once in a while I read posts about Hyatt's ROFR.
> I bought a 2200 point week 7 at the Hyatt Beach House from ebay for $14,000. That was in Sept. I Passed ROFR sometime at the beginning of December and got my deed about a week ago. I am still waiting for Hyatt to change the membership over to my name.
> 
> This all came about because we visited Coconut Plantation this past summer. We sat in on a presentation and signed an agreement to buy a 1400 point summer week (strangely enough for $14,000!!).  I knew at the time that resales would be cheaper but the salesperson convinced me that the hotel points were worth the difference. I came home, figured out that the points would buy me,  at MOST, two nights at a luxury hotel.  Then I searched resales and found TUG and realized I had not only overpaid but that 1400 points wouldn't get me much within Hyatt. I quickly contacted them and rescinded.
> ...




1400 points at Coconut....purchasing from the developer for $14,000....not possible.  They are higher than that.  I looked very closely at that project this summer.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 22, 2009)

Terrific price
Congrats


----------

